# Finger warm up ?



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Just wondering really in your opinion how important figure warm up is, I personally i don't warm up at all, i grab the guitar and start strumming and picking right away, usually play a fast riff im try to learn like master of puppets or play a song at a fast tempo to warm them up. What about you??


----------



## Allfingers (Oct 27, 2009)

More or less the same here.

I've played guitar for 40 years and have never warmed up. I either plunk at the guitar without thinking or get right away into something I've been wanting to try out.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I tend to play a fool around with a pentatonic scale and a few chords.

Nothing structured, just loosening up. If I don't do it my fingers sometimes get sore.
Of course you can over do it too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For virtually all folks warm-ups are beneficial. It's not that one can't play without them, it's just that they'll play better for warming up, ie, legato, tempo, better finger independence, better hand to hand co-ordination, less fatigue, less muscle tension, wider stretches...altogether better technique.

All my students are required to warm up for lessons, and are very strongly encouraged to warm up at home daily and every time the play. I believe that the better students are better in part because they follow that rule.

Warm-ups however aren't random meaningless exercises, but methodical purposeful exercises which can include scales, chromatic variations, sweeps, chord movements etc.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I had the same thing when I took lessons and I did the same when I taught.

I guess I've just gotten lazy in my warmups.

I used to have more specific ones.


----------

